# 80D or 7D M2



## chiefdeck (Dec 25, 2017)

Trying to decide which one for mostly bird,wildlife to use with my Tamron 600mm. Have been using my 6D which works ok. But like the either of these for the extra reach, faster fps and more focus points, but am leaning toward the 80D. I know 7D has faster fps, but 80d is a newer, more megapixels and the articulated lcd among other things.Any thoughts and input would be welcome. These were taken this past week .Thanks


----------



## Derrel (Dec 25, 2017)

Looks to me like the 80D offers higher image quality and a better sensor...

Canon EOS 80D vs Canon EOS 7D | DxOMark


----------



## photoflyer (Dec 26, 2017)

If you have any EF-S lenses it looks like the 80 D may be the way to go as the comparison suggests it has that mount and the 7D (and the mark II) is EF only.


----------



## jaomul (Dec 26, 2017)

photoflyer said:


> If you have any EF-S lenses it looks like the 80 D may be the way to go as the comparison suggests it has that mount and the 7D (and the mark II) is EF only.


7d is EFS mount also. 

80d should be slightly better in image quality. Also it's af module, though not as complex as the 7d should really be enough. Add in the touchscreen interface and the 80d is a nice option. It's only if you specifically need something the 7d ii offers that it is a better option, for most the 80d is likely enough


----------



## photoflyer (Dec 26, 2017)

jaomul said:


> mount also.



Good to know as the comparison website suggests otherwise but I question their accuracy.


----------



## jaomul (Dec 26, 2017)

photoflyer said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > mount also.
> ...



Sometimes I think comparison websites just copy and paste and can miss little bits. The 7d is canons top aps-c camera, with a 1.6 crop factor when compared to full frame.

Seasons greetings


----------



## Rick50 (Dec 26, 2017)

I have the 80D and a 5D Mark III and I think the 80D image quality is as good as the 5D. So I carry around the 80D as it is much lighter considering the EF-S lens are lighter than the full frame lens. Plus I really like the focusing on the 80D.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 26, 2017)

The focusing system for the 7d mk II is similar to that of the 1Dx. Combine that and the frame rate for wildlife, I would pick it over the 80D. (Unless you are doing video and then the 80D with the dual pixel AF would be better.


----------



## beagle100 (Dec 27, 2017)

chiefdeck said:


> Trying to decide which one for mostly bird,wildlife to use with my Tamron 600mm. Have been using my 6D which works ok. But like the either of these for the extra reach, faster fps and more focus points, but am leaning toward the 80D. I know 7D has faster fps, but 80d is a newer, more megapixels and the articulated lcd among other things.Any thoughts and input would be welcome. These were taken this past week .Thanks      ]



I'd choose the 80D


----------



## lance70 (Jan 8, 2018)

I would say the 7D Mark II for your purpose, I owned one for two years and currently have the 80D but the 7D Mark II focusing system is hard to beat.


----------



## ClickAddict (Jan 8, 2018)

Most people have hit the differences in terms of sensor and fps, but a few other options to consider: 

 - 7D mk II has dual card slot.  I always shoot with writing to both cards.  I never have to worry about a card failure that way.  (The odds of both cards failing at same shoot are pretty low, other than dropping the camera in a  lake.   )

 - Although the 80D offers wireless control via smartphone, if that is a feature you really think makes a difference, Canon has a  wifi card (W-E1) that fits into the 7D mkII second slot so you can control remotely as well.  (pretty cheap card, when comparing to cost of Cameras)


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography (Mar 28, 2018)

I used 70D for wildlife photography, and I used my phone to vlog with. My phones batterie just kept shutting down in low temperatures, so I bought a 7D Mark II. The focusing system is much faster than the 70D-s, It has a lot more focusing points, the focus nails it almost every time. I heard 7D Mark II can use autofocus in the middle with 1.4 x teleconverter and the Canon 400mm f/5.6L USM. 7D Mark II has a full magnesium body, weather sealed. If you are going to shoot sports and wildlife than 7D Mark II is better because of its 10fps and the focusing system.


----------

